# Monty Python would be proud: man defends self with can of fruit



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 4, 2010)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/1080132/flying-fruit-foils-robbers



> *Flying fruit foils robbers*
> 
> 
> 14:47 AEST Sat Jul 3 2010
> ...


----------



## Flea (Jul 5, 2010)

"A search of the teenager's vehicle was alleged to have uncovered a  replica pistol, dark gloves, clothing, a bag of miniature marshmallows and a salad fork."

Fixed that for ya.  :angel:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 5, 2010)

This also reminds me of that scene in Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 5, 2010)

Now it would have got really bloody had he had a banana...


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 6, 2010)

The Opal Dragon said:


> This also reminds me of that scene in Crocodile Dundee.


 
"Thats not a can of fruit salad , thats a can of fruit salad."


----------

